# Anfängerin braucht Hilfe beim Gaming-PC



## MissQuinn (15. Juli 2014)

*Anfängerin braucht Hilfe beim Gaming-PC*

Hallöchen liebe Community!

Mein geliebter Laptop ist nun nicht mehr der Jüngste (nimms nicht persönlich, Kleiner) und reicht mir leider nicht mehr, wenns ums Zocken geht. Deswegen habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, dass ich mir einen neuen PC zulegen will, damit ich auch mal wieder erkennen kann, was da zwischen Pixeln passiert. Hierbei brauche ich Hilfe von euch wunderbaren, kompetenten Menschen, denn leider kenne ich mich noch überhaupt nicht aus, wenn es um die Zusammenstellung von PCs geht.

Ich bin relativ anspruchslos. Meistens spiele ich sowieso eher ältere Spiele (die alten Tomb Raider oder Assassin's Creed Teile) oder Indie-Games, die ich nicht auf höchster Grafik haben muss. Das neueste, was laufen sollte, ist die "Batman: Arkham" Reihe, die hätte ich gerne bei normaler Grafik ruckelfrei. 

Mein Budget habe ich so bei ca. 350 bis 400€ angesetzt für den PC alleine. Gegen gebrauchte Teile hätte ich überhaupt nichts auszusetzen. 

Meint ihr, dass ich für den Preis einen anständigen PC bekommen kann? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, worauf muss ich achten?

Ich danke euch allen jetzt schonmal und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiter helfen könnt!

Viele liebe Grüße,
Harley <3


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Also, ein PC, mit dem auch neue Spiele noch gut laufen, kostet eher so ab 500€. Gebraucht wärst Du mit 400€ daher ganz gut dabei, aber da isses natürlich sehr schwer bei all den PCs auf dem Markt, den passenden zu finden...  ist Dein Budget denn ohne Windows und Zubehör angesetzt?


Neu würdest Du für 400€ bekommen:

Intel Pentium ca. 50€
Passendes Mainboard 50€
RAM 4GB 35€
Gehäuse 40€
Netzteil (für eine Einsteigergrafikkarte) 40€
Festplatte 1000GB 50€
DVD-LW 15€

Das sind 280€, da könntest Du dann eine AMD R9 260X einbauen, dann bist Du bei ca. 380€ ohne Windows und Monitor usw. - so ein PC würde für die Batmantitel dann ausreichen, wenn auch nicht auf höchsten Details.


Wenn Du bei der Grafikkarte ca 60-70€ drauflegst, würdest Du halt direkt 50% mehr Leistung in Spielen bekommen, und bei der CPU für 50€ mehr auch schon 20% mehr, bei 100€ Aufpreis hättest Du eine absolute Top-CPU - dann würde der PC halt eher 550€ kosten. Der günstigere Vorsschlag ließe Dir aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit offen, da auch mal ne bessere CPU oder GRafikkarte später einzubauen.


Gebraucht isses sehr schwer zu beurteilen, was Du da bekommen kannst. Würdest Du denn auch gebrauchte Einzelteile nehmen wollen, die man dann zusammenbaut?


----------



## MissQuinn (16. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!

Also das Budget ist ohne Windows, Office etc. angesetzt, quasi nur für die reine Technik. 

In eine bessere Grafikkarte zu investieren klingt sinnvoll, was für eine würdest Du da empfehlen? CPU würde ich eher im Nachhinein noch verbessern und erstmal gucken, wie gut es mit dem Basic-Paket läuft. 

Gebrauchte Einzelteile wären kein Problem, das Zusammenbauen organisiere ich selbst. Ich denke bei vielen Dingen kann man da ein bisschen was sparen (Gehäuse zum Beispiel) und das Gesparte kann ich dann in andere Teile investieren. 

Kannst Du Tipps geben zum Kaufen von gebrauchten Sachen? Es gibt gibt bestimmt einige Punkte, wo so eine gutgläubige Person wie ich gerne mal übers Ohr gehauen wird. 

Jetzt habe ich schonmal eine Vorstellung davon, was ich alles zu besorgen habe. Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2014)

ich glaube am ehesten dürfte man bei Grafikkarten sparen können wenn man die auf ebay o.ä. kauft
bei den anderen Sachen die Herb genannt hat, macht es entweder kaum Sinn oder die Preise sind nicht wirklich geringer als bei Neuware

Aber ich hab da schon ein wenig etwas vorbereitet:

HV20I344DE    Intel Core i3-4150 in-a-Box    98,08 €
HV1135RDDE    ASRock H87M, Sockel 1150, mATX    64,04 €
HV20G723DE    4GB G.Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9    36,72 €
HV203U21DE    Sharkoon VS3-Standard Chrom, ohne Netzteil    24,02 €
HVR530TCDE    Thermaltake Hamburg 530W    41,33 €
HV13SB71DE    Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s    49,81 €
HV207GB4DE    LG GH24NS bare schwarz    12,68 €

Das System würde 326,68€ bei Hardwareversand.de kosten und hätte schon die bessere CPU die Herb angesprochen hat, ein ganz gutes Mainboard, das Gehäuse ist allerdings mehr so ein Platzhalter, aber wenn man da nur 10€ bzw. 16€ mehr investiert bekommt man schon ne ganz große Bandbreite an guten Gehäusen
Bei der Grafikkarte könnte man dann schon so eine hier einbauen: HIS Radeon R7 265 iCooler Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Und am Ende wären das dann so 452€ bzw. 468€ mit einem besseren Gehäuse, womit man zwar kein Ultra-Highend Rechner bekommt, aber doch schon ein ganz Ordentliches Gerät, und würde man da dann jetzt nochmal ungefähr 100€ investieren, bekommt man richtig guten Rechner


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

MissQuinn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Also das Budget ist ohne Windows, Office etc. angesetzt, quasi nur für die reine Technik.
> 
> ...



Also, du könntest mal schauen, ob Du für 100€ eine Schnäppchen-CPU für den Intel Sockel 1155 bekommst, und zwar nen Core i5 der 2000er-Serie ab der modellnummer 2400 oder 3000er-Serie ab Nummer 3400. Oder sogar Sockel 1150 ab Modellnummer core i5-4400. 

beim Rest kannst Du dich an Enisras Tipp halten, wobei du dann halt ein anderes Mainboard nehmen musst, wenn die CPU Sockel 1155 hat. Gebraucht könntest Du noch das Board und das Netzteil (wenn nicht älter als 4 Jahre) holen, auch das RAM. Beim Rest würd ich eher neue Teile nehmen.

Auch okay wäre eine gebrauchte core i3-CPU für Socke 1155 oder 1150 - wenn Du die für ich sag mal 60-70€ bekommst. Bei ebay bekommst Du so eine CPU für den Preis, zB nen Intel core i3 2120. Nicht vergessen: falls kein Kühler dabei ist, kommt noch ein neuer Kühler dazu, so ab 15€. Und falls ein Kühler dabei ist, muss man evlt noch neue Wärmeleitpaste besorgen. Dazu passt dann ein Mainboard mit am besten nem H77 oder Z77 Chipsatz. Das wäre schon für 40€ gebraucht, als "Beweis": Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H rev. 1.1, LGA 1155, Intel H77 Mainboard Motherboard | eBay

Dann hast Du CPU+Board für ca 100€, so viel wie neu nur der core i3 kostet - wobe der neuere core i3 auch etwas schneller wäre.



Als Tipp noch: wenn Du per preisvergleich die Links aufrufst, ist es oft etwas günstiger - zB die CPU kostet dann auch bei hardwareversand.de nicht 98€, sndern 92€ Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Board 61 statt 64€: ASRock H87M (90-MXGPX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 usw.


Ach so: als Grafikkarte könntest Du eine gebrauchte AMD 7850 mit 2GB nehmen, sollte um die 70-80€ kosten. Die ist etwa 10-15% schneller als eine R7 260x, die Du ab 100€ bekommst in der 2GB-Version. 2GB RAM würde ich heutzutage selbst für nicht so anpruchsvolle Games schon nehmen.


----------



## MissQuinn (16. Juli 2014)

Vielen lieben Dank euch beiden! 

Ich werd mich dann mal auf die Suche nach besagten Teilen machen und überlegen, was genau ich jetzt nehme, aber jetzt weiß ich, worauf ich achten sollte. Mal schauen, ob ich eine gute Grafikkarte auf eBay kriege oder bei ein paar Teilen noch ein bisschen was sparen kann. Ich werde mal gucken, was ich so kriegen kann und den Rest dann entsprechend anpassen. 

Ich freue mich sehr darüber, dass ich hier von so tollen Menschen so schnelle und kompetente Hilfe bekommen habe


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Du musst nur aufpassen, dass hinter der Modellnummer der CPU kein S oder T steht, weil die stromsparender sind und etwas langsamer.

Aber ansonsten kannst Du gebraucht jeden core i3 oder i5 nehmen für Sockel 1155 oder 1150, und wenn Du die CPU hast, dann suchst Du halt ein entsprechendes Board für 1155 oder 1150, je nach dem, welche CPU du dann hast. vlt. meld dich mal vor dem Boardkauf, wenn Du schon ne CPU sicher hast


----------

